# 1997 gxe periodic stalling



## mrdcse (Jul 4, 2005)

A month ago I purchased a 1997 gxe altima for my daughter with 70k, at time of purchase vehicle was tuned up and inspected. No codes were present after this. however since this time vehicle periodically stalls, when it occurs has happened at different speeds, but will start a short time later. Anyone have same problem or possible solutions thanks for all respopnses


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

Does it lack power or does it hesitate prior to stalling? I've been having similar problems for a couple of months - mine's been tuned, injectors serviced, new distributor and no codes. Changing the fuel filter improved my car a lot but it's still stalling so am looking further into it being a fuel issue in the tank/pump. Fuel filter is cheap to do so start with that.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Cooperman said:


> Does it lack power or does it hesitate prior to stalling? I've been having similar problems for a couple of months - mine's been tuned, injectors serviced, new distributor and no codes. Changing the fuel filter improved my car a lot but it's still stalling so am looking further into it being a fuel issue in the tank/pump. Fuel filter is cheap to do so start with that.


I had the same problems you guys are having a year ago in my 1995 Altima. About the hesitating rpms and stalling, and it would even stay stuck in a gear when i tried to accelerate in 4th gear. I did so much to it like you said above, changing fuel filter and all. But I started using valvoline oils and STP gas treatment and it all stopped. But like u said it is a fuel issue.


----------

